
Spotify New HQ in Stockholm – Paying $1.38M a Month in Rent - imharvey
https://www.digitalmusicnews.com/2017/12/15/spotify-stockholm-headquarters/
======
eesmith
$823/sq. meter = $76.45/sq. foot.

[https://www.wired.com/2014/09/silicon-valley-offices-are-
stu...](https://www.wired.com/2014/09/silicon-valley-offices-are-stunningly-
priceyjust-like-the-workers-inside-them/) from 2014 says:

> In Mountain View, for example, the home of Google, the price of office space
> is more than two-and-a-half-times the national average: nearly $97 per
> square foot, versus just less than $35. In Palo Alto, the suburban enclave
> where Facebook was born, office rents top $88 per square foot, with a
> vacancy rate below 4 percent. Surprisingly, office rents in San Francisco,
> home of the $3,000 one-bedroom apartment, are low by comparison, coming in
> at $60 per square foot.

------
mkempe
Note that engineer salaries are much lower in Stockholm than in the Bay Area.
So them spending that amount of money on new office space is not really
significant.

